# Dave TANTON ex mv crestbank 1967 any one know ex engine room lads dick Orr etc .



## dave TANTON (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking for old engine room mates from 1966 to 1968 chief engineer was f handscombe .


----------



## bilgerat52 (May 18, 2018)

*Dick Orr*

Im sure I sailed with Richard Orr on Crestbank in 1978/79 he was3rd engineer I was 2nd engineer


----------

